# My biggest wood working project to date.



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Anybody else do any woodworking like this? This is my dream house built out of red pine logs from Minnesota. The logs were hand peeled. The corners are Swedish coped and the logs are fitted together in the Scandinavian scribe method where the upper log is scribed to fit the shape of the log below. There is no chinking only a bead of caulk along the outside of each joint. Logs are all full length with the ridge log being 43 feet long.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

wow thats a beautiful home.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice! Show us some more photos please


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

been adding lipstick to it since










the next in 1988










been adding lipstick to it since


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't take this the wrong way, but very nice Moron. Is that two houses or the same one and is that your residence or something else. What are they made from. I'll post some more pictures.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks and same for you. I think yours is far more difficult as all logs have to be scribed along the length as well as the joints where as mine, only the joints need scribing.

They are two separate buildings, one the main cabin, the other a sleep bunky, both are my families summer residence. They are both made from up-cycled (re-claimed) fir.

Cheers


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

It's hard to get a picture of inside without being too close, but you can see how the log joists and structure goes together over the kitchen area.


----------

